# Seared venison steaks



## Ishbel (Sep 13, 2005)

Venison steaks with redcurrant sauce*

2 venison steaks
½ tbsp olive oil
200ml fruity red wine 
2 tsp Redcurrant Jelly
1 tsp Dijon mustard

Preheat the oven to its lowest setting. Pat the steaks dry with kitchen paper and season with a generous amount of freshly ground black pepper and a little salt. Heat the oil in a medium, heavy-based non-stick frying pan. When very hot, add the steaks and seal on both sides. (If the steaks are thick, seal the edges too.) Reduce the heat and cook the steaks for 10-12 minutes for rare or 12-14 minutes for medium, turning occasionally. 

When the steaks are cooked, transfer to an ovenproof plate, cover with foil and place in the oven to keep warm while you make the sauce. Pour a little of the wine into the pan and, over a low heat, scrape up any sticky residue left by the meat with a wooden spoon, stirring to incorporate. Add the rest of the wine and simmer for 5 minutes, or until reduced by half. 

Reduce the heat to low and stir in the redcurrant jelly until it melts. Stir in the mustard. Remove the steaks from the oven and slice each into 3-4 diagonal slices. Add any juices on the plate to the sauce. Strain the sauce into a warmed gravy boat. Place the steaks on warmed plates and serve with a mixture of basmati and wild rice, steamed leeks and the sauce.

 

* If redcurrant sauce is hard to come by where you live, I have used cranberry jelly as a substitute – not quite as good, but still tasty!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Ishbel, I will use this recipe as we eat alot of venison here.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 13, 2005)

I tend to only eat it when  the weather changes and it gets a bit cooler.  Can't beat a haunch of venison for Sunday lunch or Saturday dinner, on a cold, wet, wintry day


----------

